# von DV-Cam auf DVD ohne Qualitätsverlust?



## ToboTheRibbler (8. November 2003)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe ein VIdeo gemacht und geschnitten, und ich wollte es auf DVD bzw. CD-R brennen, damit ich es auf meinem DVD Player abspielen kann, doch leider musste ich feststellen, dass die Qualität zu wünschen übrig läst, und man bei großen bewegungen, oder Kameraschwenkts nichts als ein Pixelsalat erkennen kann. Ich habe das geschnittene Video ersma mit Adobe Premiere Pro, mit dem Codec Huffyuv exportiert, weil ich hier gelesen hab, dass das dann ohne Qualitätsveröust vonstatten geht. Jedenfalls habe ich das exportierte Video dann mit Nero als SVCD gebrannt.

KÖnnt ihr mir sagen was ich flasch gemacht habe, und mir bitte genau erklären, wie mit was machen muss, damit ich keinen Unterschied merke, ob ich jetzt DVD gucke und live von der Kamera abspiele.

Wäre echt klasse von euch  


Vielen vielen dank schon mal im vorraus


cya
 n  euer

             ToboTheRibbler


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. November 2003)

Hi,

grundsätzlich gilt, dass jeder Codiervorgang mit Qualitätsverlusten behaftet ist.

Also das DV-Material auf den Rechner einspielen und z.B. in Premiere schneiden
bzw. bearbeiten. Den fertigen Film keinesfalls in ein Zwischenformat codieren.
Entweder direkt aus Premiere mit einem guten Codec in MPEG2 exportieren, um
diese MPEG2-Datei dann in deinem DVD-Authoring zu verwenden, oder aber den
Film unkomprimiert exportieren, falls du in anderer Software weitere Bearbeitung
machen musst. Achtung, riesige Dateigrößen bei unkomprimiertem Export!

Wichtig ist, wie oben bereits erwähnt, dass der MPEG2-Codec wirklich gut ist.
Empfehlenswert ist beispielsweise der ProCoder von Canopus.
http://www.canopus.de/DE/products/ProCoder/pm_procoder.asp

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ToboTheRibbler (8. November 2003)

cool danke ich werds gleich mal ausprobieren


----------



## ToboTheRibbler (8. November 2003)

kennst du auch nen guten freeware codec? Ich bin knapp bei Kasse


----------

